# What does your startup screen say?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

On my dashboard It says HSV and has the Holden Lion on it...Shouldn't it say Pontia and have the arrowhead?


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

It would say that from the factory, but did you buy a used car? A lot of people have them reprogrammed and add personal touches, change the start-up screen, etc... I also have the HSV start-up on my car. You can have it changed back, as well as make other changes. You'll have to contact Chris White (GTPrix). He does outstanding work. :cheers


----------



## tungstenmw (Jul 11, 2006)

does anyone here know how to change it yourself?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

tungstenmw said:


> does anyone here know how to change it yourself?


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10692


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

mlyon said:


> On my dashboard It says HSV and has the Holden Lion on it...Shouldn't it say Pontia and have the arrowhead?


Be thankful- Your car has been pre-healed of the dreaded Mark of the Cheese. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*As long as it doesn't say....... 

Ford Motor Company....Mustang GT or.....

Mopar .....Dodge Charger.... * 

*I wouldn't be too concerned ...........*:willy::willy::willy: :willy::willy:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Does your shift light work? Why on earth didn't they include that on ours?:confused


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG, what an anti theft device, I know a white boy that would love to get a hold of that, first time I notice the anti theft part, geez....:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Does your shift light work? Why on earth didn't they include that on ours?:confused



Lawyers is why...and yes it works now.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Does your shift light work? Why on earth didn't they include that on ours?:confused


Mine does too!!!  And as soon as I figure out why I love it so much, I'll let you know...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> OMG, what an anti theft device, I know a white boy that would love to get a hold of that, first time I notice the anti theft part, geez....:lol:


*Ahhhhhhhhh..... Dat be Bertha. She do her job well..... 

I just hope Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson don't see it, or some body who can't take a joke and calls Gloria Aldred and want to sue me for racial slander. Then I'd have to go on the Tonight Show and apologize to the world and explain for my reasoning on my anti-theft device.

But then again I'd have to pay in dollars and cents to whom I offend because with high profile lawyers who will work pro bono they will not accept an apology for their clients unless there is a price tag attached to it................Giddy up*


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhh..... Dat be Bertha. She do her job well.....
> 
> I just hope Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson don't see it, or some body who can't take a joke and calls Gloria Aldred and want to sue me for racial slander. Then I'd have to go on the Tonight Show and apologize to the world and explain for my reasoning on my anti-theft device.
> 
> But then again I'd have to pay in dollars and cents to whom I offend because with high profile lawyers who will work pro bono they will not accept an apology for their clients unless there is a price tag attached to it................Giddy up*



Speaking of racial slander and public apologies, have ya heard all the flap about Michael Richards (Kramer) recent rant? I don't think what he said was very nice, but geez, the people doing all the complaining need to get a life. So the guy put his foot in his mouth big time. Get over it. It ain't the first time and won't be the last time someone called someone else an ugly name. The worst part about it is now you got fools like Jesse Jackson exploiting the issue just to get some free PR for his own sake. It's not like Richards had an affair and fathered an illegitimate child and kept the relationship hid from the public for 20 years and all the while standing up and telling everyone how they should live. Hmmm... what's the old saying about removing the moat from your own eye before worrying about the splinter in someone else's eye?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> Speaking of racial slander and public apologies, have ya heard all the flap about Michael Richards (Kramer) recent rant? I don't think what he said was very nice, but geez, the people doing all the complaining need to get a life. So the guy put his foot in his mouth big time. Get over it. It ain't the first time and won't be the last time someone called someone else an ugly name. The worst part about it is now you got fools like Jesse Jackson exploiting the issue just to get some free PR for his own sake.


*That's what my post is referring to. Those Pecker Head Martin Luther King Wannabe's will not let Kramer's misconduct die. They want to keep it alive because it keeps their crusade alive. Their whole existence is waiting for someone to make an off the cuff remark, or make a mistake in the heat of the moment so they can crucify them. Keeps them in the forefront of the media. 

I mean, this guy is so remorseful, and sick about it. You can see it in his eyes, and the way he talks. Ok so he screwed up, he's trying to make amends. He will eventually apologize to those 2 kids, but their high profile mouth piece will want a financial apology before a heart felt one. 

What irks me is these 2 punks who interrupted him are saying how threatened they felt and how belittled they felt. So who shows up? Gloria Aldred. Like these 2 kids can afford her. She's in the limelight and loving every second of it.

She will not rest until these 2 kids get a nice financial apology. Then she can cash in on it and get a piece of the pie. If you cut to the chase this is what she's after. How about the obese people being ridiculed and called FAT... They can't sue can they? Their feelings get hurt too. That's ok though.

I think Kramer should get Jackie Chiles to represent him.


Sorry guys for this post in the wrong forum but blame it on my avatar. LOL*


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *That's what my post is referring to. Those Pecker Head Martin Luther King Wannabe's will not let Kramer's misconduct die. They want to keep it alive because it keeps their crusade alive. Their whole existence is waiting for someone to make an off the cuff remark, or make a mistake in the heat of the moment so they can crucify them. Keeps them in the forefront of the media.
> 
> I mean, this guy is so remorseful, and sick about it. You can see it in his eyes, and the way he talks. Ok so he screwed up, he's trying to make amends. He will eventually apologize to those 2 kids, but their high profile mouth piece will want a financial apology before a heart felt one.
> 
> ...


:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree 
Yeah, I picked up on what you were referring to, that's why I had to chime in on it. I wonder if they're even willing to accept an aopology. I think they won't let it go until they destroy this guy's career. It's happened before, many times. Plus, as you say, it keeps them in the limelight. And you can bet your sweet patooty somebody will get some big $$ out of Richards before it's over with. 
I work in a factory, and _every single day_ I hear black guys calling other black guys the n-word, and they all laugh and go on. But let a white guy use the word? Oh hell no, there's a real good chance you'll be fired, thanks to the PC crowd's zero-tolerance policies, plus you'll probably face some kind of discrimination charges in civil court. Same in the entertainment industry, all these rappers use the n-word excessively, but it's ok, but don't let a white guy use it, they're ready to crucify him and won't stop until they do. Funny, I don't ever recall Jesse Jackson saying anything about all the black folks calling each other the n-word until a white guy used it onstage, now he's calling out to the 'entire entertainment industry' to ban the useage of the word. What a crock. 'nough said, I know this doesn't belong in this forum. Just had to throw my opinion in there.
BTW, I _like_ your avatar, where can I get one of those? :rofl:


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Groucho, what are the two extra electronic displays in your car?


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you fabricate that mount for the GPS or did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

kegbelly said:


> Groucho, what are the two extra electronic displays in your car?


Valentine 1 radar detector remote display and Garmin 2730 GPS / TrafficWatch.



GRR_RRR said:


> Did you fabricate that mount for the GPS or did you buy it somewhere?



Made it myself. Recently updated post here: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7832


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> BTW, I _like_ your avatar, where can I get one of those? :rofl:


*I found her at a fried chicken stand. She asked if I could give her a lift, I said ok. I haven't been able to get her out of the car since. She offered to watch it for me. I had no choice. :willy: :willy: *


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I found her at a fried chicken stand. She asked if I could give her a lift, I said ok. I haven't been able to get her out of the car since. She offered to watch it for me. I had no choice. :willy: :willy: *


ROFLMAO!! Oh man!:rofl:


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Valentine 1 radar detector remote display and Garmin 2730 GPS / TrafficWatch.
> ...
> Made it myself. Recently updated post here: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7832


Cool! nice job.


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

Ha, i find it quite amusing that over here (Australia) we (not all but most people) would rather see the pontiac logo on start-up... cos its different, and over were you guys are, you'd rather see the holden symbol


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

calais&vette said:


> Ha, i find it quite amusing that over here (Australia) we (not all but most people) would rather see the pontiac logo on start-up... cos its different, and over were you guys are, you'd rather see the holden symbol


The devil you don't know, I guess...


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

Groucho said:


> The devil you don't know, I guess...


thats it mate:lol:


----------

